
Ask HN: What are your goals for 2018? - MarkMc
They say that making a commitment public strengthens it, so here is a place for you to state your goals or resolutions for 2018.<p>I&#x27;ll start:<p>1. Work 2,000 hours<p>2. ‎Grow the monthly revenue for my business by 50%<p>3. ‎Launch my new business idea (codenamed T9)<p>4. ‎Weigh less than 70kg from February 1 to December 31 (currently 71kg)<p>5. ‎Go to gym 150 times (each session at least 15 mins run, planks, and 4 weight sets)<p>On 1 January 2019 I&#x27;ll post another HN message asking if you met your goals and stating whether I met mine.
======
resethabit
1\. Lose 10 pounds by the end of March 2018 or else I'll lose $50 and $10 of
it will go to the National Rifle Association (a group I don't want to donate
to).

2\. Market the heck out of the free goal-setting app I've been working on the
last two months ([https://resethabit.com](https://resethabit.com)). Thing is,
I like building things, but am always deflated when I have to do marketing.

3\. Find a well-paying remote job that pays significantly better than the
early stage startup I was involved in last year. Early stage startups are
great fun, but not if you have two kids to feed.

------
mindcrime
1\. Ship

2\. Ship

3\. Ship

Seriously, he have SO much stuff that's "almost done". This is the year we
push all this stuff across the finish line and ship something we can sell.
That's going to be our absolute laser-sharp focus for 2018... shipping.

